# Duck-n-rice



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

One of my favorite ways to eat duck:



*Duck-n-Rice

2 - whole, skin-on wild ducks, including the hearts and gizzards*

*Ingredients:
2 cups - rice (not instant)
1 cup - chopped onions
1 cup - chopped celery
1 cup - chopped mushrooms
1 cup - red wine
½ tsp - crushed garlic
¼ tsp - ground bay leaf
4 oz - butter
salt & pepper to taste
1 - apple, cut into 6 slices*

Directions:
Over medium heat melt butter in a large skillet. Add onions and celery, spices, and chopped hearts and gizzards. When simmering, pour in red wine and cook the mixture until the onions start to turn soft.

Cook rice about half done following the instructions on the package. Combine vegetable-giblet mixture and the fresh mushrooms with the rice. Put the mixture in a large casserole dish. Preheat oven to 350°.

Insert 3 apple slices in each duck. Lay the ducks, breast up, on top of the rice mixture, and cook, covered, in a 350° oven for 1½ to 2 hours. Remove cover from the casserole dish, raise oven temp to "broil", and brown the ducks for 10 minutes.

Comments:
Nice fat mallards are great for this recipe. Half wild rice, half brown rice is preferred. The apple slices seem to carry the "wild" flavors away. I discard the skin after it served its purpose keeping the bird from drying out. In my opinion, the lighter-colored and mildly-flavored back meat is the best part of any duck.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That looks really good I will have to give it a try thanks for posting it. 8)


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Goob, How do you defeather those suckers so well??? it seems like i could go over mine with a micro scope and tweezers and still end up with a few tuffts of feather!!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

duneman101 said:


> Goob, How do you defeather those suckers so well??? it seems like i could go over mine with a micro scope and tweezers and still end up with a few tuffts of feather!!!!


I skin most ducks the first half of the season, with the exception of teal, I rarely skin a teal. Some duck species, and age classes, lose their pin feathers earlier than others. And I rarely keep the skin on diving ducks, no matter what time of year. If I do, I try to remove any fat I see around the edges of the armpit, throat, and stomach.

It's just the way I was brought up I guess, we usually shot our ducks late in the year and just plucked them. It's easy on late birds; just pull the feathers off "against the grain" and then use a paring knife and a thumb to remove what few pin feathers are left. If there's too many pin feathers, I usually skin them. A propane torch finishes off all the fuzz. I remove the tail, and disjoint and remove the arm bone on all birds. I split some birds across the back, and some I don't.

If it's a bunch of us guys camping on a waterfowl hunt, we don't get too picky, we don't eat the skin anyway, just use it to keep the meat moist and add a little flavor.

I like a little skin in my duck gumbo, as long as it's a puddle duck, not a diving duck.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

You must be one hell of a shot, no evidence of bb's anywhere?
Nothing better than head shot duck :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

4 things:
The ducks do have bb holes.
I am a poor shot.
For ducks, I usually shoot cheap shells over decoys.
If they're shot up, I skin them.

Shoot em in da lips, not in da hips.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's some flattened mallards, destined for the smoker. Nothing better, I like holding a cold smoke for a long time and the skin keeps keeps the meat moist.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow, looks great Goob. I LOVE duck as a good restaurant. Wild duck not so much. But those look great!


----------

